# Brittany vs Australian Shepherd. Info please?



## Mint (Sep 4, 2013)

Could someone kindly tell me about these two breeds? They both seem to be what I'd like in a another dog (friendly, high energy, intelligent, medium size) but I'd also like the dog to be able to settle in the house as well. Does anyone have experience with one of these breeds and tell me their experience with them?

A little bit about me and other things I'm looking for:
Being able to get along with other dogs is a must.
I live in the suburbs (we have a decently sized yard however, most of the exercise the dog gets is not going to be in the yard either way) so a dog without excessive barking would be preferred.
I'd like to teach the dog quite a few tricks.
I live in Alabama, so he needs to be able to tolerate hot and humid weather.
Like I said, I am looking for a higher energy dog, but I'd also like the dog to have an off switch and to be able to settle inside the house.

If anyone has any other breeds that would be ideal, I'm plenty open for other suggestions.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I think either one of these dogs would fit that basic mold. 

The big difference is that one's a gun dog and one's a herder. Brits tend to need more physical exercise (IMO), and Aussies tend to need more mental (though tons of physical, too). Brits tend to be 'softer' tempered (more easily upset/sensitive). Aussies tend to be serious, Brits can be a little goofy. Aussie's tend to be more wary/suspcious of strangers.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

One of Ammy's BFF's at the dog park is a brittany, he's a little higher energy than Ammy, and about her same size at 40 lbs. His owner has worked really hard with him and his obedience is really good even at the dog park. He seems like an adorable dog. Ammy's off switch isn't super great. She basically just goes until she crashes around 10 or 11 pm. She might take a 20 min nap or so during the day by herself, but the only way to turn her "off" is to put her in her crate. I'm not sure how brittany's are with that. Ammy is wary of strangers, but she mostly just alert barks and then once they meet she remembers them forever and she's always excited to see them .


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

CptJack gave a great description. I will say that britts have a reputation for not having an off switch in the house. Not that none of them do, but they can be off the wall. Definitely something to talk to potential breeders about. 

Most Aussies I have met were not good with meeting tons of new dogs. Not necessarily reactive, but they were not dogs to make friends with every new dog right away. That might be a consideration. 

I want to throw out English and Welsh springer spaniels too. Both fit what you are looking for. Medium size, active, friendly and tolerant with people and dogs. I have a Welshie and he's fantastic. High energy, but a great off switch in the house despite being and adolescent. Welshies tend to be less nutty than britts, which is why I got one (my first choice was originally a Brittany)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Aussies are also pretty noisy in my experience. I almost always can tell when someone is running their aussie because barkbarkbarkbark.


----------



## Mikeincalgary (Jun 14, 2013)

Our 6mos Aussie is a goofball. He loves everybody and every dog so far. High energy yes. Settles nice in the house. We figure he will be around 50lbs. He is 40lbs now.
Our other dog is a Sheltie


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Aussies are also pretty noisy in my experience. I almost always can tell when someone is running their aussie because barkbarkbarkbark.


So the Aussie side explains Gypsy's agility barking!

Except, it's more like _*BARKBARKBARKBARKBARK*_. People there don't believe me when I swear she's quiet at home.


----------



## katbou (Jan 24, 2012)

Definitely not an expert. I have known only one full blooded Brittany and one half lab/brittany. My brittany is pretty typical though. He does require exercise, and as long as he gets that, he has an off switch. He is extremely friendly to both people and other animals, very obedient, wants very much to please. Lots of work while a puppy but definitely paying off, all around great dog. My Brittany is almost two, goes to work with me, no problem settling down in the office, very smart and very much a clown. Fun!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't tell you much about Brittany's but I can tell you a little about Aussies. 

Aussies differ a lot. The show lines I have met don't typically need as much exercise as the working lines I have met. My boy gets 4-5 hours of high energy activity a day and is still begging for more after. He also gets about 1 hours of metal exercise a day. And lots of interactive toys to keep him busy. His off switch is broken and I don't know if I will ever get it fixed.  If I give him less that 2 hours a day he is literally climbing the walls, and getting himself into trouble out of boredom. Most Aussies I know are perfectly fine with 1-2 hours a day however.

One moment Aussie's can be goofy, smiling, happy, wiggly bundles of joy. The next they are intense, focused, serious, and watchful. They are generally not good with strangers, and get very attached to their owners. They can be distrusting of new dogs as well. Some are great with other dogs, some are not. They can be very vocal. If I look at my boy wrong he will whine at me. If he is bored he will walk around whining, huffing, etc. If he gets excited? *BARKBARKBARKBARKBARK!* They are extremely intelligent. There is not one thing I have tried to teach my boy that he didn't get. They are always ready and up for anything, especially if it means being outside and active. Did I mention VERY VERY smart, like too smart for their own good? lol

Just a sample of how smart they are:
I have taught my boy to alert me if my blood sugar is dropping or spiking. 
My boy trains in: tracking, flyball, carting, herding, disk, dockdogs, rally, and treibball. He starts agility after his hips and elbows are certified. 
learned to open doors by himself
can open his kennel door
Turn the water faucet on
Open cabinets
etc.

Their coats require trimming and frequent brushing.

hehe Examples of how fast their temperaments change.

"STICK! YAYYYYYY!!!!!"


"Did you say sheep?" He is ready to work, all serious and business like.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> One moment Aussie's can be goofy, smiling, happy, wiggly bundles of joy. The next they are intense, focused, serious, and watchful. They are generally not good with strangers, and get very attached to their owners. They can be distrusting of new dogs as well.


This! Ammy barks at every new person she sees in our complex. But she doesn't bark at people who we let in the house. I've worked really hard on her social skills when we're out and about downtown walking around, she generally lets everyone pet her but kids who still seem to freak her out a little bit. We went to the carnival last week and she was pretty great, didn't spook at people or loud noises. Ammy LOVES every other dog, but I know some aussie's who can be reserved. I would say this has more to do with socialization.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

We always know when someone is close to the house because of the BARK BARK BARK BARK. Lark is by far the noisiest, and Hawk is the quietest.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Aussies are awesome! Super smart. I agree with what Damons mom says, what lines you have changes the dog. I have had two Aussies that were born and bred on a working farm. They were much more serious, higher energy, and more wary and distrustful of people and other dogs. 

Royce my Aussie now and Surfur an Aussie I had for a very short time on trial were/are complete opposite. 
Royce can easily live with an hour of exercise every two days, good example of lazy in my opinion, let's throw the ball a few times then relax, loves to walk, but doesn't have that high drive exercise need, out of every single Aussie I have ever had or been around he is the loudest, he talks to you, barks and whines for no apparent reason lol. Loves everyone, though he is starting to bark when we are outside and someone comes near the house. But on neutral ground or in the house everyone is his friend. 

Oh ya and Royce and Surfur are more show lines, both shed a ton more than my other two. 

These dogs are Velcro you will be their everything, be prepared to never go anywhere alone again, this means the bathroom


----------



## Rami (Nov 9, 2013)

I was in the exact same position a few months back. Hard choice!!!

I now have a wonderful and gorgeous aussie  My last dog was a brittany. Both males. I compromised by getting an aussie with the same liver and white colouring as my old dog. 

In terms of your questions, from my experience:

1) Getting along with other dogs - Both dogs got/get along with other dogs very well. Both are playful and seek out to meet other dogs. I think it really depends on how much you socialize the dog. My aussie is initially shy when large dogs run at him but warms up quickly. He is more sensitive and knows how to play gently with smaller breeds. The brittany was more brave and held his own with more larger or even aggressive dogs. 

2) Barking - I don't think I really remember my Brittany ever barking a few times in a row and I can almost count the number of barks he has emitted on both hands. He would rarely grumble a deep "a - roof" or whine a bit if I held him in the bathroom too long after a bath. The aussie is another story - he barks if he wants to go potty outside or if he is bored and wants to engage in play. This means a couple times a day. I've never allowed it to go on continuously but it is a heart halting type of SHARP bark. Unfortunately, almost all the aussies I've met have been barkers, some worse than others. My dog also 'talks' - he grumbles, coos like a pigeon, whines and has a whole strange vocabulary.

3) Tricks - The aussie wins hands down - Since he is food/toy driven, engages often in eye contact and has more of a willing to please type of attitude, it really helps the training process. He's 7 months now but knows all his toys by name, names of furniture (to go to) and your typical tricks (sit, down, stay, rollover, wave, jump through/over legs, crawl, beg, spin etc.) My brittany did not care enough to learn tricks to amuse humans. He was still intelligent however and figured out how to open doors to let himself go outside to relieve himself but he would just stare at you if you threw any toy around.

4)Hot and humid weather - the Brittany would do better. The aussie has a double coat. I furminate his undercoat but he will stop playing with other dogs and go find the shade of the tree and just stay there if its too hot. Interestingly, the brittany shed more all year round while the aussie so far just blew his coat once before winter and probably will again before spring. I think I shed more than my dog right now.

5) Energy levels - Both breeds usually range from moderate to really high energy levels. Both of mine have an off-switch at home. My brittany was more high energy overall- he could go for hours pointing and chasing squirrels if he could. His drive for prey was really high and can roam really far chasing down critters. He calmed down around 5 years old but I believe only due to his hip problem. My aussie is moderate energy. He enjoys one 30minute walk in the morning and pretty much lies around until 5pm. He is energetic in the evening and needs an off-leash run for an hour or so. He is very people oriented and will always look for you if you're too slow or far ahead. 

If not exercised enough, I can see both breeds being a handful. My brittany had his moments of being a puppy (ate half our sofa!) but the aussie so far has only destroyed his toys. 

In summary, both can be great! I would perhaps go with the brittany in this case if you find a good breeder that perhaps shows instead of hunts. They may have pups that want to please for treats rather than 'the hunt'. The shorter hair and lower barking tendencies will also help satisfy your needs. You may want to look into vizlas or boxers as well.

Below is my aussie:rockon:


----------

